# Ford F250 TTB IFS Dana 50



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an 86 F250. It's had a plow it's whole life and a set of add a leafs on the front end. After the past 22 years, the add a leafs as well as the front springs were showing signs of fatigue. So I found a set of used springs off a similiar truck thats never carried a plow and purchased new add a leafs. So now the front end sits with the top of the front tires pointing out. it's going to cause the outside of the tires to wear much faster than the rest of the tire. is there a way to fix this without putting in a drop pivot? if i do need a drop pivot for the center of the axle, where can i get one? The add a leafs give about 1" of lift on the front end (per the manufacturer), but thats enough to mess the alignment up. i'm sure others with this axle (used up until '97) have had this issue... 

and no, a dana 60 swap is not in the cards, so please come with suggestions to get this dana 50 leveled out. thanks.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

when I put new springs on my 84 the tires arched out I put the heavy plow on it and it leveled out pretty good .It didn't really wear the tires too bad without the plow on it though.


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

New springs, old springs, lifted or not, the Ford TTB front suspension has been an alignment nightmare since it's inception. Even bone stock new trucks had this issue and the fix was to have an alignment shop heat and bend the TTB arms.


----------

